# What wireless router to get?



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 29, 2009)

I have an old Linksys BEFSR41 4 port router now 3 ports shy of 4. I have an xp desktop Dell XPS (about 3 years old). What router do I get if I want to go wireless and what do I need to make the xp box work with it? I will still need cable connections for the alarm system tie in. So need to option to retain cable connections.


----------



## jambo (Oct 29, 2009)

If your router is 3-4 feet from the PC then an ethernet lead would connect the router to the PC. If it is further away you would need to get a dongle to accompany the router you buy. A dongle is a USB device which acts as a receiver. Recently G routers were the standard but now N routers are the in thing. Since the N routers have come on the market the price of G routers has dropped considerably but G are still sufficient for the task despite whatr the salesman will tell you!. I would tend to go for either a Belkin or Netgear router. As these things have a range of 200ft you have to make sure it is secured by a password to prevent your neighbours accessing the internet yia your conection.


----------



## Jake (Oct 29, 2009)

Best one for the price is the Linksys WRT54GL


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 29, 2009)

I have a Belkin router but I would not recommend it. It gets hinky sometimes. I'm waiting for it to die so I can replace it.


----------



## Redbeard (Oct 29, 2009)

Jake said:


> Best one for the price is the Linksys WRT54GL



Second the Linksys vote.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 29, 2009)

Chris,

I have a slightly used Netgear WPN824 router you can have for a CPJ5. I had no problems with it - I bought it to use at a house on vacation for a week long family reunion.


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 29, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> I have a Belkin router but I would not recommend it. It gets hinky sometimes. I'm waiting for it to die so I can replace it.



You're not kidding. I replaced my Linksys with a Belkin N+ wireless. It is a royal pain. I routinely have to turn off and on my Airport on my Macbook to stay connected to the 'net. I've heard of more than me having this same problem regardless of your wireless card. It helps to hard set it to a channel, but not much.


----------



## raekwon (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm going to jump on the Linksys bandwagon as well, but I'd say that if you're planning on doing ANYTHING on your local network (file transfer between PCs, audio/video streaming, etc) get an 802.11n router, not just one capable of 802.11g speed. The difference is phenomenal.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks Fred; but Amazon shipped my order already. 


fredtgreco said:


> Chris,
> 
> I have a slightly used Netgear WPN824 router you can have for a CPJ5. I had no problems with it - I bought it to use at a house on vacation for a week long family reunion.


----------



## Skyler (Oct 29, 2009)

Belkin isn't nearly as good as Linksys, In my humble opinion. We've had troubles with it being flaky, much more so than our Linksys.


----------



## Manuel (Oct 30, 2009)

I just got an used wireless router and connected it to the computer and started working right there, later I realized that the guy who sold it to me didn't reset it, and I was using his internet connection in my computer, so a word of advise: when you sell an old router and don't want other people hitchhiking on your internet service, reset it, before you sell it.

-----Added 10/30/2009 at 04:35:43 EST-----

Oh, another word of advise: if you want free internet service, visit some garage sales in your area, you will find some good wireless routers for sale really cheap and I bet some will not be reset, so all you have to do is... JUST KIDDING!!


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 30, 2009)

Manuel said:


> I just got an used wireless router and connected it to the computer and started working right there, later I realized that the guy who sold it to me didn't reset it, and I was using his internet connection in my computer, so a word of advise: when you sell an old router and don't want other people hitchhiking on your internet service, reset it, before you sell it.
> 
> -----Added 10/30/2009 at 04:35:43 EST-----
> 
> Oh, another word of advise: if you want free internet service, visit some garage sales in your area, you will find some good wireless routers for sale really cheap and I bet some will not be reset, so all you have to do is... JUST KIDDING!!



This is incorrect. The settings of the wireless router do not "provide internet." The router picks up its internet signal from a hard connected source (DSL/cable modem) and then distributes it using its settings.

About the only thing that not changing the wireless settings on a router will do is open up *your new network* to the seller as he drives by.


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 4, 2009)

Yesterday I took my Belkin back to the place of purchase. They took it with no questions asked. The lady said, 'Something must be wrong with these. They are all coming back.' I bought a Linksys WRT320N. I am sitting right now further than I ever have from a wireless router and have a full strength signal going through numerous plaster covered walls containing loads of wire, metal pipe, and a brick chimney. The speed of data transfer is absolutely amazing. All N routers are not the same when it comes to speed. And, I've not had one drop in connection.


----------



## Rich Koster (Nov 4, 2009)

LINKSYS is good. If you have a 5Mb or greater hookup, don't password protect it so I can get my podcasts quicker


----------

